# North Jersey Aquarium Society - March 18th meeting



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

March 18, 2004: Ivan Dibble 
"The Goodeids of Mexico:The Endangered Family

"Ivan has kept fish since the age of five, starting with a Stickleback in a jam jar, and ending up specializing in Livebearers. After years of breeding and showing his fish, in 1995 Ivan decided to take a new direction with his hobby and began formulating a plan for the restoration of the Rio Teuchitlan in Mexico. Mexico is home to a diverse and fascinating freshwater fish fauna, with many species found nowhere else on earth. Fish Ark Mexico (or Hobbyists Aqua Lab Conservation Project) is a project dedicated to saving Mexico's unique freshwater fishes, and to prevent further extinction of the fish fauna."

Fish for sale in March

(Tom Gilooly)
- 6 Longfin Ancistrus 
- 7 Placidochromis sp. "Electra Superior"
- 6 Pundamilia igneopinnis AKA "Black and Orange nyererie"
(Larry Jinks)
- 6 Skiffia multipunctata - fry
- Chapalichthys pardalis - pair
- Xenotoca eiseni - fry
- Xenotoca eiseni - pair
- Xiphophorus variatus (wild strain) 
- Xiphophorus xiphidium
- Xiphophorus couchianus (Monterrey platy)
- Phallichthys amates (merry widow)
(Gregg Noblett)
- 6 Koi Angels - fry (Nickel size +) 
- 6 Julidochromis Marlieri - fry (@ 1/2 ")

Plants for sale in March

(Jay Luto) 
- Anubias barteri "barteri"
- Anubias congensis
(Mike Firincilli)
- Echinodorus osiris
- Cryptocoryne balansae
- Cryptocoryne walkeri v. lutea
- Cryptocoryne wendtii
- Microsorium pteropus (Java fern)
- Vesicularia dubyana (Java moss)
- Hygrophilia polysperma 
- Myriophyllum matagrossense
- Rotala rotundifolia (old Rotala indica)

We will see you there www.njas.net


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Reminder plus additional items :idea: 

(Bill Arndt)
- Albino "eureka" peacocks 
- Julidochromis ornatus 
- Pseudotropheus demasoni 
- var. guppies 
(Ed Young)
- 6 Pseudotropheus sp. "polit" - fry
- 6 Lemon Jake - fry
- 6 Julidochromis ornatus - fry

(George Willms)
- Anubias barteri "nana"
- Alternanthera reineckii
- Hydrocotyle leucocephela
- Vallisneria "italian"
- Ludwigia repens v. arcuata 
- Eusteralis stellata


----------

